# Sandyford Ind estate- list of companies?



## larry1 (17 May 2006)

Anyone know where I could get a current list of all companies based in the Sandyford ind estate? Is there a website ? They have a organisation called SIESTA but I can seem to get in contact.

Thanks


----------



## Sarah (17 May 2006)

*Re: Sanyford Ind estate- list of companies??*

I know CIS is a company based out there...but thats it for me...Maybe if you rand Dublin Co. Council they might be able to help you??


----------



## Ceepee (17 May 2006)

You could try Dun Laoghaire Rathdown Chamber of Commerce.  http://www.dlrchamber.ie/

Also for company listings:  - Kompassproduce an A4 guide to companies in industrial estates, but it only comes out about every 2 years, so inevitably can go out of date.  Information includes names of management/key employees, turnover, number of staff, etc.  You can also buy the database, or parts thereof, from them on CD, which is useful if you are planning to mail from it.  Business & Finance (www.bandf.net) also used to provide a similar database service.  www.gamma.ie sell a geographical mapping tool, but you may not need anything as comprehensive as that.


----------



## Merrion (17 May 2006)

A quick search on the golden pages returned these


----------

